# DoorDash Scheduling



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Getting this message this morning. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You can't have any issues, if you've already deleted the app. :roflmao:


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Good luck with those $3/no tip deliveries.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Good luck with those $3/no tip deliveries.


I leave those for the clowns.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I leave those for the clowns.


90% of dd orders are crap pay.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> 90% of dd orders are crap pay.


That's why my AR is consistently low. Hopefully Grubhub will soon finish the application process and I can give them a try.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> That's why my AR is consistently low. Hopefully Grubhub will soon finish the application process and I can give them a try.


Mine.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> Good luck with those $3/no tip deliveries.


What does the distance of the trip have to do with the tip? I find the size of the food order has more of an influence on the tip than the distance, so how can you know in advance what the size of the food order is? they don't tell us, right? What if that $3 trip fee had $50 worth of food? That could bring you a $10 tip on a $3 trip fee. It happens to me all the time. And the reverse, too, I'd drive 10 miles, for a sandwich, and get $3 tip or no tip. There's no way to tell ( unless you make a point of making note of the non tippers ). (Note, I drive for UE )


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> What does the distance of the trip have to do with the tip? I find the size of the food order has more of an influence on the tip than the distance, so how can you know in advance what the size of the food order is? they don't tell us, right? What if that $3 trip fee had $50 worth of food? That could bring you a $10 tip on a $3 trip fee. It happens to me all the time. And the reverse, too, I'd drive 10 miles, for a sandwich, and get $3 tip or no tip. There's no way to tell ( unless you make a point of making note of the non tippers ). (Note, I drive for UE )


If you see a $3 offer you can bet more often than not that no tip is forthcoming.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> If you see a $3 offer you can bet more often than not that no tip is forthcoming.


That has not been my experience. In terms of percentage of tippers, I find that distance has no bearing on tips


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

You have to look for the diamonds in the rough. Or in the case of DD, The couple cubix zarconias burried in the pile of shit


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

mch said:


> You have to look for the diamonds in the rough. Or in the case of DD, The couple cubix zarconias burried in the pile of shit
> 
> View attachment 492697


That's about what my ratings look like, but I'm not wanted at some restaurants anymore. Managers don't know how to use their merchant app to block pairing, so they tell me, in broken English.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

DD latest move. I log in for a few hours and then I see they have automatically extended my time. If I wanted to stop at 3:30 instead of 3:00 that’s what I would have done.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> DD latest move. I log in for a few hours and then I see they have automatically extended my time. If I wanted to stop at 3:30 instead of 3:00 that's what I would have done.


I've seen this a while ago, it doesn't bother me once I'm done I'm done if they want to keep sending orders I enjoy declining them, most of them if not all sick without peak pay.


----------

